# X-Men: Dark Phoenix - Dritter deutscher Trailer zum Marvelfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *X-Men: Dark Phoenix - Dritter deutscher Trailer zum Marvelfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *X-Men: Dark Phoenix - Dritter deutscher Trailer zum Marvelfilm*


----------



## LastManStanding (11. März 2019)

Du kannst Film-Reihen kaufen wie du willst, es kommt immer noch wieder ein neuer... Ziemlich depriemierend


----------



## efes (11. März 2019)

No wolverine no x men


----------



## thrustno1 (12. März 2019)

Bitte kein Superhelden Schrott mehr ...................


----------

